# Hello from Long Island, NY



## zombiespell (Sep 21, 2006)

Just like to introduce myself and say hello. Great site, lots of info.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT. enjoy.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk zombiespell. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## trgtsnpr (Mar 16, 2006)

:welcome: to archerytalk this is a great site to be on.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

